# Kc makers Faire: June 23-24



## Rover Damn (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.makerfairekc.com/
*Maker Faire: Kansas City* celebrates things people create themselves — from new technology and electronic gizmos to urban farming and “slow-made” foods to homemade clothes, quilts and sculptures. This family-friendly event demonstrates what and how people are inventing, making and creating. It brings together Makers, Crafters, Inventors, Hackers, Scientists and Artists for a faire full of fun and inspiration. Come see what others are making and be inspired to tap into your own creativity!

Its like 10$ to get in but if you can't pay and really want to go message me and I can work something out.


----------

